# Aussie NSMB Wii pirate suffers $AU1.5 million fine



## Opium (Feb 9, 2010)

*Aussie NSMB Wii pirate suffers $AU1.5 million fine*
original game leaker taken to court




The individual responsible for leaking New Super Mario Bros Wii to the internet was handed a $AU1.5 million fine in an out-of-court settlement with Nintendo.

Nintendo Australia says they pursued the settlement to protect the creative rights and innovation of game developers and to combat the growing international problem of Internet piracy.

Nintendo says the hefty fine was handed down to "compensate Nintendo for the loss of sales revenue caused by the individual's actions."

The game was first leaked on 6 November, 2009, a week prior to its official release in Australia.

"Upon the game being uploaded to the Internet, Nintendo was able to employ the use of sophisticated technological forensics to identify the individual responsible for illegally copying the file and making it available for further distribution," a Nintendo press release says.

"On 23 November, 2009, Nintendo obtained a Federal Court search order in respect of the individual's residential premises. This led to the seizure of property from those premises in order to gain further evidence against the individual."

The individual slapped with the fine was a GBAtemp regular. We would like to remind all members it is generally not a good idea to post images of yourself with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game. If you want to play a game, then buy it and do not share it.




Source



Discuss


----------



## Shooterbeast13 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow 1.5 million?! That guy really got screwed. I guess that will teach us not to upload leaked games on the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh who am I kidding?


----------



## smash_brew (Feb 9, 2010)

Wasn't that kongnutz that leaked it? Hope hes got some deep pockets.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn that sucks... 1.5Million fine. Good luck paying that. Probably will have to sell crack to pay off that debt lolz. But really Nintendo...""*compensate Nintendo* for the loss of sales revenue caused by the individual's actions". Your rich enough lol.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

That sucks, but this is a risk that all release groups take in order to bring joy to our lives.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 9, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> That sucks, but this is a risk that all release groups take in order to bring joy to our lives.



That is quite a crappy risk if you ask me. But still, who am I to say that. They take the risk to make us happy and I'm always eager to get games before the due date.(not every time)


----------



## ether2802 (Feb 9, 2010)

ouch..!!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally, I find the whole compensation thing complete bullshit. Don't get me wrong, I am against piracy, but once the software is already made, it costs the publisher just a few cents to make a single disc. There is little loss of profit, considering they make about 1000% profit on every game sold. I understand them targeting distributors, but the only fair punishment should be 100 hours of community service (if no monetary gain) or 5 years in prison (if monetary gain).


----------



## Opium (Feb 9, 2010)

Note to all GBAtemp members. Don't do THIS

It could cost you $1.5 million

Generally it's not a good idea to post images of you with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game. These are very general no-no's.

If you want to play the game, buy it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2010)

damn looks like we won't be seeing kongnutz here for a long time
and technically it was tricky dicky for leaking the game early


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

ahahah epic fail =]


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 9, 2010)

He got caught via GBAtemp? Wow


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> ahahah epic fail =]
> No, it's not funny.  News like this scares other dumpers.
> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 8 2010, 08:21 PM) He got caught via GBAtemp? Wow


We don't even know for sure who it is yet, so this is a stretchy claim.


----------



## misteromar (Feb 9, 2010)

Any source on this? I think this may be a joke?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2010)

No need to have this as front page news. Just another person getting caught for piracy. But I will say that the fine is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Feb 9, 2010)

while i really doubt a software pirate would be able to pay an outrageous amount like that (unless he's making a profit off of it /s) I do think that it definitely affected the sales of NSMB when people could get a pirated version a week earlier. although that would be an oversight if a leak of another regions version was charged for affecting the sales of regions that did not have it yet...

the lost sales were the amount of pirates that would have bought that game had the leak been later, and have not supported the game's release. and piracy is ultimately nintendo's fault in the first place for having an exploit and not fixing it when the hackers gave them the opportunity to.

if nintendo wanted to stop piracy of a game, they could try better anti piracy methods to at least delay its leak.


----------



## Opium (Feb 9, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> No need to have this as front page news. Just another person getting caught for piracy. But I will say that the fine is just plain ridiculous.



I consider it newsworthy a GBAtemp member was fined $1.5 milllion.


----------



## Kirby102 (Feb 9, 2010)

Source: http://au.gamespot.com/news/6249964.html?t...adlines;title;1

They specified the perpetrator as well on Gamespot AU... he's a QLDer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, this totally screws our release dates in the future :\


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, he was a member? Holy shit...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you know for sure?


----------



## Opium (Feb 9, 2010)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Source: http://au.gamespot.com/news/6249964.html?t...adlines;title;1
> 
> They specified the perpetrator as well on Gamespot AU... he's a QLDer
> 
> ...



Yep. He is a Brisbane resident and his name is in that article.


----------



## misteromar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow he is going to be in debt for the rest of his life paying off that fine.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's just scary. Now we know for sure that we have people signed up keeping an eye on things around here.


----------



## dan80315 (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, I hope this doesn't hurt GBATemp's rep and gets flagged as a "pirating" forum.


----------



## deathking (Feb 9, 2010)

he settled out of court.
i wonder how much they wanted from him.


----------



## hundshamer (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW. Poor Kongsnutz. YAFAZE was a cool site too. Well, it's nice to be the first to upload something but a little anonymity can keep you out of alot of trouble.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

just remember that nintendo is watch and if your doing something they consider illegal make sure you use your anominizers, and dont go shouting omgz i gots it early cause i work at the store


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 9, 2010)

He will have a hell to be able to pay that back xD no company will probably never employ him


----------



## rizzod (Feb 9, 2010)

ahhh well, poor guy, i feel really bad for him he helped us all here, and now this? what bullcrap, if prices in australia werent do high then piracy wouldnt be a problem here...


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

hes paying the game bill for all the people that got it early and for free


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 9, 2010)

Of course this'll hurt GBAtemp Forum's reputation. Oh man :l. I just wonder who that GBAtemp Regular is, out of curiosity.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 9, 2010)

How hard is it for them to actually put the picture of the right game on the pic?


----------



## Chanser (Feb 9, 2010)

Great they use Super Mario Galaxy in the picture.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 9, 2010)

hmm "Nintendo Australia managing director Rose Lappin says the case a victory against piracy."
Lol they caught 1 of a miljon pirates XD thumbs up for nintendo ^^


----------



## referencer (Feb 9, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> kongz on one of the aussie newspapers today


I love how they show a picture of Super Mario Galaxy and call it "Super Mario Bros Wii."

I love how people post the same things I was going to say before I do and I see it after I posted.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 9, 2010)

Link0518 said:
			
		

> hmm "Nintendo Australia managing director Rose Lappin says the case a victory against piracy."
> Lol they caught 1 of a miljon pirates XD thumbs up for nintendo ^^



It's not like that. If you got an early copy of a major release/new mario game and you could dump it for everyone, would you do it now? I certainly wouldn't.

I'm pretty sure a lot of dumpers will be thinking the same thing the next time they go to dump a major release a week early.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 9, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Link0518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if i did know how to dump a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also if i would i would hide my ip not share my name, not talk about it on forums etc


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't see why a person would get an early released game and then brag about uploading/dumping a game...What's the big thing about that?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

id do it all stealthy like and only upload to mediafire with a proxy


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 9, 2010)

WOAH


----------



## science (Feb 9, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> id do it all stealthy like and only upload to mediafire with a proxy



An Australian just got fined for releasing a game early, now you're saying you'd do the same? Are all Australians dumb? 

Just kidding! Don't take offence, Australians! Just this guy. And the guy who got fined. lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I don't see why a person would get an early released game and then brag about uploading/dumping a game...What's the big thing about that?


It's like Viagra for your e-penis.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow... Bad luck mate! You did us all a great service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think that part of the blame should be on Dick Smiths also, it's not as if he obtained it abnormally...


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

i wouldnt give you it because im too cheap to go out buying bunches of games and run up to eb and be like ploz can i has the game early


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like to know how exactly he got pinched. Was he bragging all over the place?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how exactly he got pinched. Was he bragging all over the place?



he sure was hes like 23 years old he posted pics of the recipt and the shop that he got it from hes like rofl rofl


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty gutsy move on him. I guess he's the example Nintendo needed of guys who get out of hand with stuff like that.


----------



## DJ Hobo (Feb 9, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Personally, I find the whole compensation thing complete bullshit. Don't get me wrong, I am against piracy, but once the software is already made, it costs the publisher just a few cents to make a single disc. There is little loss of profit, considering they make about 1000% profit on every game sold. I understand them targeting distributors, but the only fair punishment should be 100 hours of community service (if no monetary gain) or 5 years in prison (if monetary gain).


It doesn't matter how much it costs to produce. The fact is if, say, 10,000 people downloaded the game, that's 10,000 x $80 or so that *should* have been spent, but wasn't. The cause would be the guy who leaked the game. Add on to that the court costs, and the fine doesn't sound so unrealistic.


----------



## DCG (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they have also installed a cd or game id spesific to each game ( meaning a new "serial" for every copy of the game) and used that to backtrack it aswell.
I think they are doing this to make the pre-sell leaks vissable to them so it will be alot easier to track the uploader.


----------



## IzzehO (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow owned. This made me 'lol' however:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo was able to employ the use of sophisticated technological forensics to identify the individual responsible for illegally copying the file and making it available for further distribution



Sophisticated technological forensics? ... "We is contact ISP and get name/address from the IP... we is 1337 haxor"

It's sad to think that's a life completely ruined simply because he did something stupid. I can imagine a settlement like that against someone who had been doing it for years with complete disregard, but a first and only timer? It's just sad the bully mentality Nintendo has developed.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't believe it was a GBAtemp regular. Well that's just the risk he took...Should have been prepared for whatever came he's way. I know a lot of people are thanking him though....but could the downloaders get in trouble like this too.


----------



## gisel213 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow they bust one guy i dont see how that helps them and if he cant pay up
what then???? All these laws on piracy are bs anyone can upload anything and
download anything on something they pay for called highspeed internet service
which the govt gets a chunk of just like when we buy dvd burners and blank
media from a store legally and for what.... tell me one legal thing you can do
with a blank cd or dvd dont say make a legitimate copy cause nowadays that
can be considered illegal aswell.....

There is a law that says you can sell or do anything you want with anything you
buy....

Funny how the guy legally payed for a game and got burned for it which fucking
way is that going.... Early leak may be a charge from the law but he didnt put
a gun to people's head and make them download it either.....

Where he bought it from should be held responsible because if the retailer had
not sold it to him he would not be charged with a bs fine at this time......

All things used to pirate are sold legally in stores and yet they go after people
what the fuck is that all about I mean seriously here ya go...

Computer
Dvd burner
Blank Dvds
Blank Cds
Games to buy and copy????
Movies to buy and copy???
Music Cds to buy and copy???
Operating System Discs XP,Vista and 7????
Cable and DSL Modems
Ethernet Cords...

and when you use the things above you bought legally for whatever you wish
your a pirate, a thief and a thorn in Music,Game Companies and the MPAA's
side and one day we may all meet the same fate as the guy who bought one
video game legally which was his property and within his rights to do what he
likes with it well guess not what happened to civil rights.....

Pretty soon if we get caught taking a legit movie over to friends house to watch
with a group of 6 or 8 people well get charged for sharing a movie killing sales
i can see it now the people make me sick.... but oh well thats the law maybe
Obama with fix up some of dat shit..... I'm done ranting by the way this is what 
i truly think of the wii.....big kudos to wan for his work but 4 the wii in general


----------



## Cermage (Feb 9, 2010)

Mt ommaney?! 

thats like, 5 minutes away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also not very smart guy.... depending on how he took the photo's, its not exactly hard to track down where you live e.g if taken by an iphone, the photo's exif data will show exact co-ordinates of where the photo was taken (due to the phones GPS), the camera/phone's name, your computer name if resized e.t.c


----------



## rainwhore (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm quite shocked at the reactions in this forum. This isn't something funny, and Nintendo aren't the "bad guys" here. The fine was outrageous, but since "piracy is illegal" and "piracy happened", then Nintendo could argue that they lost millions in all kinds of damages (reputation, emotional, financial..).


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

well if you think about it this guy is going to spend the rest of his life in jail because he wont be able to pay the fine


----------



## gisel213 (Feb 9, 2010)

Something else remember that Mario Galaxy kiosk disc that demoed on certain
machines but on retail wii's played all the way thru that was also leaked way 
ahead of time but this didnt happened then so why now??? Mario is Mario and
this person was from gamestop also double strike........


----------



## zeromac (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, owned


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 9, 2010)

2 things
1.) does nintendo only get 1.5$ loss from piracy? they do mention a lot more numbers esp for a game like NSMB
2.) if anyone is sincere (to pirate for others and not become famous), that individual would keep it low and get a screen name eg. reloaded, legacy, xenophobia etc

dont think gbatemp will have any probs cuz they are pretty famous (and dangerous) on the nintendo list


----------



## smf (Feb 9, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Personally, I find the whole compensation thing complete bullshit. Don't get me wrong, I am against piracy, but once the software is already made, it costs the publisher just a few cents to make a single disc. There is little loss of profit, considering they make about 1000% profit on every game sold. I understand them targeting distributors, but the only fair punishment should be 100 hours of community service (if no monetary gain) or 5 years in prison (if monetary gain).



Nintendo aren't the only people that make money out of each sale, manufacture, distribution & retail all have a cut.
There is no proft until Nintendo have recouped their operating costs, which wouldn't have happened in this case.

It's not as if they wake up one morning with a finished game, it costs alot of money to develop games & then you have marketting and advertising.

If Nintendo don't make a profit then they won't make any more games.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor guy!
I feel sorry for him. But he really shouldnt have bragged like that.,


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2010)

To the people who use torrents, remember; you're uploading when you're downloading.

Mostly they go after people uploading, rather then downloading..


----------



## Cermage (Feb 9, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Personally, I find the whole compensation thing complete bullshit. Don't get me wrong, I am against piracy, but once the software is already made, it costs the publisher just a few cents to make a single disc. There is little loss of profit, considering they make about 1000% profit on every game sold. I understand them targeting distributors, but the only fair punishment should be 100 hours of community service (if no monetary gain) or 5 years in prison (if monetary gain).



so the money they put into employing people to develop the games simply goes to nothing? people don't work for free. average budget is a couple million and most wii games get no where near that amount back in sales. heck the only games to make money on the wii so far have been first party titles i think.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

about 10,000 to 100,000 people downloaded this game multiply that by 100$au and you get the idea of the loss in profits, but how many of theos would of bothered to buy the game if the option of piracy was available. about 10% would really buy the game


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2010)

how the fuck is he even going to pay 1.3m back?!!


----------



## DukeDizko (Feb 9, 2010)

Crap for kong, but telling crimes online isn't the best way to go nowadays...

Anyway, I'd LOVE to see and hear scenes from from Big N Boss offices in the US of A and Japan from the moment it became clear that the game was leaked!
I imagine an elder japanese man in a dark blue suit, pointing his finger at the whole office and angrily crying. Something like"Get me this fucker. Call my Yakuza-Leak-Connections! I WANT THIS DONE!" but in japanese of course. Dudes, I'd SOOOO luvvit....


----------



## Elaugaufein (Feb 9, 2010)

I always feel conflicted about this kind of thing. I don't support piracy and I feel there should be an appropriate punishment, but "settlements" like that one usually don't even seem remotely just.  I could destroy someones house and get a lesser sentence than that and I know which I regard as morally worse.

I think this is at least in part because I regard magnifying a punishment on one person as a deterence to many as morally unacceptable, you're essentially convicting someone for the crimes of others. If we only caught 1 shoplifter out of every 10 would it be right to multiply their sentences 10 times ? Being able to charge 1 person a massive amount because you can't find any of the other guilty parties is creepy.   

Though at least given the price of a Wii Game the fine isn't actually too bad, it only suggests he lost them 17 000 sales as opposed to the far more inflated figures the music industry usually use and given this was basically a world wide pre-release that may actually be possible. Though that brings up the question of how much of those losses he's actually responsible for and how much the downloaders are since there's culpability on both sides.  

It'd be nice to actually have some real numbers on the actual loss caused by piracy. That actually takes into account things like: 
a)people who own (or will buy) a copy of the game and download a pirated copy anyway for whatever reason e.g. to be able to use it without annoying copy protection or without having to carry around inconvenient proprietary media (these aren't actually a loss at all as the purchase was made)
b) people who actually do buy a legitimate copy because of having been able to use pirated copies (which is to say a download actually causes a profit) and 
c) people who download these things and either: 
1) would never have bought it irrelevant of the store price (eg not available in there region or people who are downloading something just because they get a thrill from "stealing" it) (so there is no loss here to claim) 
2) wouldn't have bought it at the price it was being sold for but might have bought it at a cheaper price (which means this is only a partial loss and its a partial loss two or three times, its only a chance of sale, its a sale at a reduced price and given inflation its practically speaking at a further reduced price)
d)  people who download multiple copies of these items (the chances they would have bought multiple physical copies is close to 0)
e) People downloading copies of what is essentially abandonware (games that are out of print and the publisher wouldn't be making any profit anyway even assuming copies can be found).
Rather than assuming 1 download  = 1 loss. 

It'd also be nice to have hard data on how much piracy of the "could actually have actually made us money if it didn't happen" would go away if online methods of distribution were better embraced. Although there have been lurching steps in this direction they are hindered by 
a) charging as much for a physical copy which both includes a pretty box and manual as well as production costs of the actual media (which will minor should result in at least some decrease in price) and also ignores that after production costs are recouped sales of electronic property is almost purely profit (server, bandwidth and administration costs avoid it being purely profit) so increasing sales at a reduced price could actually yield a significantly greater profit than trying to replicate the physical economy in electronic form.  
b) The world's most irritating forms of copy protection such as combining only having a limited number of installs or only being able to retrieve the media for X period after buying it with locking one installation to a specific computer or requiring you to be online to verify you actually own the product without a mechanism to sign the product for offline use (for at least a reasonable period of time to allow for travel or lack of internet access). iTunes proves you can be wildly successful without that particular kind of stupidity.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2010)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'd LOVE to see and hear scenes from from Big N Boss offices in the US of A and Japan from the moment it became clear that the game was leaked!
> I imagine an elder japanese man in a dark blue suit, pointing his finger at the whole office and angrily crying. Something like"Get me this fucker. Call my Yakuza-Leak-Connections! I WANT THIS DONE!" but in japanese of course. Dudes, I'd SOOOO luvvit....


miyamoto gave the order!!!


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it doesnt work like that

not everyone that downloaded it had any intention of buying it, i for one isnt going to buy that game so they lost nothing from me having ac copy of it so to speak. so if i wasnt going to buy it then how can they loose money?


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We would like to remind all members it is generally not a good idea to post images of you with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game.








my god, that is truly priceless


----------



## Cermage (Feb 9, 2010)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> it doesnt work like that
> 
> not everyone that downloaded it had any intention of buying it, i for one isnt going to buy that game so they lost nothing from me having ac copy of it so to speak. so if i wasnt going to buy it then how can they loose money?



its the fact you used the property without the license/right to do so. you may say "but i never intended to buy the game!!!!" but it doesn't change the fact you played the game without the right to do so.


----------



## Elaugaufein (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think anyone is debating that, its certainly illegal to do so. What is debated is if that actually causes a lack of profits ie any damages. And if it doesn't cause damages why are the punishments assessed like it does ?


----------



## DJ Hobo (Feb 9, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> tell me one legal thing you can do
> with a blank cd or dvd dont say make a legitimate copy cause nowadays that
> can be considered illegal aswell.....


Backing up files. Not the best way to do it, but it's cheap and _can_ be done. Blank CD's and DVD's can also be used to store your own music and movies.. ones you make yourself...


----------



## Shebang (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We would like to remind all members it is generally not a good idea to post images of you with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game.



A bit of common sense should be applied if you do things illegally. 

.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 9, 2010)

Why the fuck would you take a picture of your rexiept and then post it on the internet? -.-
Its like writing where you live and posting it on the internet, except Nintendo can't sue you for the latter


----------



## Phazon13 (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope Nintendo's next console will have a good security like the ps3 or something.


----------



## Jacobeian (Feb 9, 2010)

Elaugaufein said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone is debating that, its certainly illegal to do so. What is debated is if that actually causes a lack of profits ie any damages. And if it doesn't cause damages why are the punishments assessed like it does ?



I don't think the lack of profit have been so precisely measured, I think this is put this way to discurage people from doing that, that's all. Off course, there will always be scene groups releasing pirated games but if they succeed in scaring a few from doing that, they consider they have won.

And off course there is lack of profit in a way, as soon as a console can easily be pirated and software dowloaded, the company is losing money because people are not stupid and will always prefer getting games for free when they can. It does not mean that every downloaded game counts as a non-bought game, even Nintendo won't say that, but still, these are less money in their hands at the end, which, considering the current game development budgets (not talking about crappy 3rd parties games) is apparently worth taking legal actions.


----------



## superrob (Feb 9, 2010)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> I hope Nintendo's next console will have a good security like the ps3 or something.


Comeon... its nintendo... keep dreaming.


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 9, 2010)

This is very conflicting for me.

I feel kongsnutz was stupid for uploading pictures of hemself with the game he leaked, instead of concealing his identity.

I also kinda feel sorry for kongsnutz, since he took a huge risk to help others out for free, and got hit bad by the consequences. For this I respect him. He paid for the game, then gave it to everyone for free, and got hit hard.

I thank him for doing this, even though I bought the game.

I also thank him, for if he didn't leak it, the AP attempt in the game wouldn't have been dealt with so quickly.

However, I think he got _too_ hard. $1.5 million dollars, in any currency is a HUGE amount of money.
I doubt that ninty wouldv'e "lost" that much money, since it is a very popular game.

I mean, bdoing something stupid is one thing, but a $1.5M fine for giving something to people at your own expense?
I think that $1.5M fine is just a dick move by ninty.

When I read this thread, I felt like I wanted to rally a huge group and sing this song simultaneouly with said group:

Hoist the Colours
Walt Disney Records
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...07181721AAA7IdC

Yo, ho, haul together,
hoist the colors high.
Heave ho,
thieves and beggars,
never shall we die.

I wonder, what do you GBATempers think about this:
Should we set up a charity where we can donate some money to kongsnutz to help him out?
Sure, ninty will get the money, but at least it won't be sucked from one person while all the real pirates get away.

I think it would be really nice if anybody who illegally obtained this game would be kind enough to pay their debt and donate even a small amount, espcially if they used the specific release that kongsnutz dumped.

Or do you GBATempers think this is a bad idea?
Do you think that the donations will be traceable, and then ninty would try to accuse every donator of piracy, regardless of whether they actually pirated or not?
Do you think that one person should have to deal with the problem, as it's due to them being stupid?

So, is donations to kongsnutz good or bad?
What do you think?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 9, 2010)

real release groups don't show off their personal details.
its all his fault.


----------



## bolex17 (Feb 9, 2010)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddwww


----------



## hyr8 (Feb 9, 2010)

i don't think nintendo are actually serious about that amount of money, probably the guy won't pay that much.
to me, it was more like a way to promote themselves, since now everyone will talk about this and all, and to try to create a image of a 'whoa see we're badasses, pirate our games and we'll sue you'. at all, i think it was a lame attempt, they're just trying to make a fuss, scene groups won't stop releasing their stuff.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 9, 2010)

Although I do feel for him, it is his fault for being so careless. I can't imagine what he must be facing at this moment.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah he should definitely open up a donation page! It probably wouldn't come anything close to the amount needed but I'd say in that situation every cent would count.


----------



## Slave (Feb 9, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> "... Nintendo was able to employ the use of sophisticated technological forensics to identify the individual responsible for illegally copying the file and making it available for further distribution,"
> 
> ...a GBAtemp regular. We would like to remind all members it is generally not a good idea to post images of you with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game. If you want to play a game, then buy it and do not share it.



HIGH TECH SHIT Forensics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 9, 2010)

It's his fault, posting the receipt here. Now Nintendo are stupid, they charged him a fee, but they will never get their money because he is obviously never gonna be able to pay it.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 9, 2010)

What a moron. And why the fuck would you want to donate money to a criminal when you could give it to people who need it? St Vinnies anyone?


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 9, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> real release groups don't show off their personal details.
> its all his fault.
> True.
> But I feel that the consequence was inflated beyond what it had to be.
> ...


We both seem to be suffering from the same conflict.


----------



## lenitao (Feb 9, 2010)

Nintendo has the rights to do this, well done Nintendo

piracy is really hurting gaming, and releasing a game on the net 1 week before it's official release date means, a lot of people download it without buying, and it's not to "make a backup, so it's not hurt" and this stuff, it's pure piracy...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 9, 2010)

Google his forum nick and see how long it takes you to find his real name, no wonder he got caught with this kind of stupidity


----------



## buffdog (Feb 9, 2010)

kong brv i got love for u mate if your readin this hope you still got love for the game brv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







its not about being a jack sparrow for some peeps its the love of HACKIN! yes HACKIN! if you didnt hack your wii it would be crap!

and nintendo if your readin this you only got one but their are more of us WE DONT DIE WE MULTIPLY


----------



## Christopher8827 (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Nintendo Australia spokesperson told GameSpot AU that apart from the loss of revenue caused by piracy of the game, the fact that an Australian was the first to illegally upload the game could jeopardise the release timings of future Nintendo titles. Typically, Australians have had to wait days and sometimes months after other regions for Nintendo games to be released locally. New Super Mario Bros. Wii was a rare occurrence where Australia received the game earlier than any other territory.
> 
> "Nintendo Australia is always pushing for games to be released here at the same time as the rest of the world, so we were pleased to get New Super Mario Bros. Wii before anyone else," the spokesperson said. "Unfortunately, due to the actions of this individual, future release dates may be affected for Australia, which is disappointing for us."



If he makes game releases any more delayed, this guys DOES deserve to go to jail. Personally, I'm against piracy and those that do it and get caught are their fault.


----------



## Am0s (Feb 9, 2010)

nobody forced him tom upload it and if he didnt conceal his identity then more fool him, its like the guy who floored his ferrari along the jap motorway and filmed it, and they used his movie as evidence against him, common sense when doing somthing illegal is you dont shout about it


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 9, 2010)

yea... i just checked google. WOW. Let it be known that he did a great job concealing his identity from nintendo in the wii hacking world... smh. i feel bad for the australians


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

nintendo hired high tech noobs to lurk on gbatemp and report their findings to them, they downloaded the images that were in imgshack and he got owned the end


----------



## peyote (Feb 9, 2010)

he got busted from his yafaze site whois info
dude you should of had that stuff hidden or not your real info

sucks to be you, sorry


----------



## PettingZoo (Feb 9, 2010)

Poor guy, though he shouldn't of been so open


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2010)

Generally you'd think people would have enough common sense to not brag about any crime online. This seems to be happening a lot lately, people getting busted for facebook statuses and what not. Sure the fine is insane, hell even that person who shared like 24 songs got their damages reduced to less than this; but he took the risk in uploading the game and bragging, it's harsh sure, but he's gotta face the consequences.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Feb 9, 2010)

It was me, I shopped him in. I saw his post and got on the phone to Miyamoto, they paid me with a Yoshi plushie + 500 Wii Points.






I'm watching you pirates... I want the bullet bill plushie next.


----------



## DAZA (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a harsh way to go down!

There is a lesson in this as many of you have said.... Sit on your hands if you have done the leg work!


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

@4ppleseed LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL gimme your plushies!!!!!!!


----------



## giantpune (Feb 9, 2010)

too bad he cant just do a bit of jail time and call it done .  2 years in the pen would be better than being in debt the rest of your life.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

now he must sell all of his blood to pay off the debt


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 9, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Wow owned. This made me 'lol' however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Even I could do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-topic: WOAH! A $1.5 million fine? holy shit!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

Ouch, this hits close to home.

Still, again, this is the whole thing. Uploading gets you fined, downloading really doesn't amount to anything. 

Well, I feel sorry for the guy. My hopes and wishes go out to him.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2010)

giantpune said:
			
		

> too bad he cant just do a bit of jail time and call it done .  2 years in the pen would be better than being in debt the rest of your life.


Really wouldn't that all depend on the cirumstances? I'm sure being some guy named Bubba's bitch is not better than paying back money and maintaining your dignity a little.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Feb 9, 2010)

Supposedly Billy Mitchell is involved with this scandal.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 9, 2010)

cosmiccinema said:
			
		

> Supposedly Billy Mitchell is involved with this scandal.


You totally wish.


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 9, 2010)

buffdog said:
			
		

> kong brv i got love for u mate if your readin this hope you still got love for the game brv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but you did not hack anything, the software altered the wii, the hackers coded the software.  All you did was run their software.
Have a read of this.  If you understand all of it, only then will you be allowed to call yourself a hacker.  Until then, you are just a person who ran some software.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2010)

lenitao said:
			
		

> Nintendo has the rights to do this, well done Nintendo
> 
> piracy is really hurting gaming, and releasing a game on the net 1 week before it's official release date means, a lot of people download it without buying, and it's not to "make a backup, so it's not hurt" and this stuff, it's pure piracy...
> 
> ...




LOL complete irony you have a bootleg windows xp as your avatar....

as for the guy you have to feel sorry for him, 1.5 mil is a lot of mulla for something as petty as that, it sickens me that people who do animal cruelty get a much lesser fine than this guy on gba temp, how can that be moral? the whole law system is fucked imo, especially in the UK, you don't even have any human rights anymore!


----------



## elmariachi (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Poor guy!
> I feel sorry for him. But he really shouldnt have bragged like that.,



+1


----------



## Gore (Feb 9, 2010)

Korgsnutz's last post here is one from November of last year, expressing his regret for leaking a game.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA

The last thing you want to do is give them proof you are the uploader.

You are the one to blame for the $1.5mil bill. LOL


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Korgsnutz's last post here is one from November of last year, expressing his regret for leaking a game.


His last post is from November 22th. His house was searched and his properties seized on November 23th. 
I guess he didn't log-in anymore here on the 'temp because he didn't have a computer anymore?


----------



## Klarkykat (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't get over some of the posts here. I just feel really bad for the guy. He didn't do anything out of badness. Sure he was a bit stupid doing what he did. But nintendo throwing a fine like this at him?

Fuck sake. That shitty game wasn't even worth half of that. Nintendo are making millions upon millions off this. Yet they still need to make a few more by exemplifying some poor guy who uploaded a game for the first time. We all know pirating is illegal, but nintendo's actions on it don't help. There are other ways to combat pirating other than ruining peoples lives over it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2010)

it's now official nintendo are more bad-ass than m$


----------



## fryguy (Feb 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On his profile it says: Last Seen: Today, 02:18 PM


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2010)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> So wait. Does Nintendo have a bunch of sleeper accounts on this forum? i don't get how they just randomnly decided to come to gbatemp.net in november, check that NSMB wii was leaked by a certain poster, and start sueing all within the same time of the game's release...


They came here?
I don't know about that
You don't need to come here to know it was KongsNutz...

The title of this topic is wrong btw.
KN is the only one who didn't pirate the game


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2010)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> I can't get over some of the posts here. I just feel really bad for the guy. He didn't do anything out of badness. Sure he was a bit stupid doing what he did. But nintendo throwing a fine like this at him?
> 
> Fuck sake. That shitty game wasn't even worth half of that. Nintendo are making millions upon millions off this. Yet they still need to make a few more by exemplifying some poor guy who uploaded a game for the first time. We all know pirating is illegal, but nintendo's actions on it don't help. There are other ways to combat pirating other than ruining peoples lives over it.


He settled out of court, meaning he ACCEPTED the $1.5 mil fine. Nintendo probably could have hit him harder, thus why he settled. Nintendo is selling tons of copies, proving its popularity, making it easy to argue that millions of others pirated it because of him, losing them a large chunk of change. You don't get far in a business if you let asshats walk all over you. The news article is most likely to make an example of the guy, to scare off timid pirates. People take free downloads for granted these days, and this is exactly why they shouldn't. Dude got what he had coming to him.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 9, 2010)

You must be pretty stupid to think Nintendo doesn't watch this site.


----------



## crwys (Feb 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was because he was first to upload the game, and leaked it?  Thus the topic name.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Feb 9, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> You must be pretty stupid to think Nintendo doesn't watch this site.





			
				iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> they can't do anything, watch away... we aren't doing anything wrong except talking about new releases on this site... and LEGAL homebrew that doesn't use ninty code... watch away i say... maybe they will learn a thing or two and listen to fan input...
> 
> and the MAIN THING, nothing is hosted here...


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2010)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> So wait. Does Nintendo have a bunch of sleeper accounts on this forum? i don't get how they just randomnly decided to come to gbatemp.net in november, check that NSMB wii was leaked by a certain poster, and start sueing all within the same time of the game's release...


Shigeru Miyamoto

It's him! He's spying on us!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2010)

crwys said:
			
		

> I thought it was because he was first to upload the game, and leaked it?  Thus the topic name.
> I meant this:
> QUOTEAussie NSMB Wii pirate


He never pirated NSMB Wii, since he bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but thats just a detail...


@iNFiNiTY: I'm sure Ninty watches this site, but I just said that I doubt that they made accounts to catch that guy.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Feb 9, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Wasn't that kongnutz that leaked it? Hope hes got some deep pockets.





			
				smash_brew said:
			
		

> it was kongznutz... crazy stuff. i don't have this game for the wii, but i do have it for the ds when i came out a while back... it's not the same game, but who cares...
> 
> poor guy, buys the game and they SUE HIM FOR IT


----------



## crwys (Feb 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> crwys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh true.  He did have a legit copy of the game, but does that make you not a pirate if you are just a supplier?  I suppose its down to peoples views...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2010)

nintendo IS in here
they see EVERYTHING!


----------



## Gore (Feb 9, 2010)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, a 1.5 trillion dollar company can't do anything. :roll:


----------



## Sachka (Feb 9, 2010)

Kongsnutz poor Kongsnutz!!! Its all our fault we didn't believe he got the real game! We made him post pics or it didn't happen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He even posted his purchase bill.






 Next time lets treat people with more respect guys! Have a little faith!


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Pattonfiend67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Gore said:
			
		

> Pattonfiend67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crwys (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny cause all I saw was, "Oh yeah, a 1.5 trillion dollar company can't do anything. :roll:" meaning, they can do something.  He said nothing about they are going to sue you to for talking about their games which is just stupid to think that.  Obviously Nintendo can do something if illegal activity has occurred, just like anyone else, its just the people with more money have more power.


----------



## Kevin242 (Feb 9, 2010)

DKAngel said:
			
		

> it doesnt work like that
> 
> not everyone that downloaded it had any intention of buying it, i for one isnt going to buy that game so they lost nothing from me having ac copy of it so to speak. so if i wasnt going to buy it then how can they loose money?





I agree.  If you downloaded it you already have a modded Wii, therefore you were likely NOT going to buy it (with a few exceptions).  It's more likely if 10,000 downloaded his copy out of those Nintendo lost probably 30 sales...   it sounds like they are trying to blame him for Wii piracy which isn't fair.

I feel sorry for the guy, but what was he thinking?   At least everyone knows that Nintendo has eyes on this forum.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 9, 2010)

Kevin242 said:
			
		

> DKAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its arguable and there's no point making up statistics about it. But i can tell you for certain you are completely underestimating how many people downloaded it. Regardless i don't believe such a tiny percentage would completely skip playing one of the biggest wii titles just because they couldn't get it for free.


----------



## RC89 (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy. But i doubt that this will affect the whole piracy scene, it never comes to an end, just look at the music and movie industry, its about 8 years since we saw the first pirated music or movies at the web, and how far did it go, where they able to stop the pirating scene? Not as far as i knows.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2010)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you're going to jail. Might not want to drop the soap from what tv says, but hey you can tell us if it's anything like that. All because you discussed a game... tsk tsk you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 9, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Sorry but you did not hack anything, the software altered the wii, the hackers coded the software.  All you did was run their software.
> Have a read of this.  If you understand all of it, only then will you be allowed to call yourself a hacker.  Until then, you are just a person who ran some software.



OK, I understood most of that... Should my geekyness scare me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know C++ and actionscript 2.0 (some 3.0), so that probably helped, and I'm a Linux user... crap, I gotta get out more.  Before I start wanting to hack the school server....

...Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## Elritha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ouch. Hefty fine. I wonder how many decades it'll take to pay that off...


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

Advanced technological forensics? Sorry to say, but this sounds like we're eight kinds of boned. Just sayin'


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 9, 2010)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> So wait. Does Nintendo have a bunch of sleeper accounts on this forum? i don't get how they just randomnly decided to come to gbatemp.net in november, check that NSMB wii was leaked by a certain poster, and start sueing all within the same time of the game's release...
> 
> 
> Someone must've ratted him out.
> ...



yeah thats what i thought, someone must have grassed him up, i won't say who my suspicions are but just leave it at that.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 9, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Ouch. Hefty fine. I wonder how many decades it'll take to pay that off...
> 
> Actually, Nintendo wasted their time here. He is obviously never gonna be able to pay them up. He could do jail time instead, that's what I would do, the jail time is minimum compared to the fee he has to pay.
> 
> ...



If they are here, I hope they see this so: nintendo, suck on my **** and go to hell, I hope you guys suffer more losses in the future.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean.....like G.O.D. ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn... this sucks for him, I feel so bad for the poor guy I hope he manages to do something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This news has scared the shit out of me and now im scared of using torrents


----------



## monkeymachine (Feb 9, 2010)

High profile leak. Check.
Exorbitant fine. Check.
Nonsense about super sophisticated technological forensics crap. Check. 
Sending the guy to jail is bad PR, a fine sounds better for the company image. Check.

You all do realise this all a PR exercise right?

So in light of that, the $1.5mil. figure is likely fabricated/exaggerated, since the out-of-court settlement is not on the public record.
One would assume that he would take his chances in court if the real figure was really $1.5  MILLION dollars .


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 9, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> real release groups don't show off their personal details.
> its all his fault.
> 
> Nuf said.
> ...



Worst things worst they send you a warning not to do it again. You see your just downloading, that in itself is kind of harmful , but not as much as the person who gave you the means to do so. Just think of that way and this is basically why this guy got it bad.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I tell you he probably works in the secret Nintendo laboratories now working on a way to secure others from leaking new games...


ON TOPIC: Wow, $1.5 million? ...


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel for that guy. His life is ruined. And shocking it was a GBATemp regular too. Why not let people donate money to the guy in some way?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow...epic fail...

THIS is why release groups have secret Identity's on the internet..

like Caravan, or PSPNeiRD,VENOM,  inD, or Xenophobia (i can go on)

and they NEVER. EVER. Show their faces online, or reveal who they are...

this person did...and they bragged about it...so they kinda deserved it for being stupid.

but I can gladly say I got some enjoyment from the release




			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nintendo IS in here
> they see EVERYTHING!



and of course they see everything here, that is why they constantly keep 1-uping us and improving their anti-piracy technology...since we discuss about it and how to get AROUND it..they discuss with THEIR LEADERS on how we WON'T be able to get around it...it's a love hate relationship..because by this board, we reveal how we get around their technology...so they can constantly keep enforcing it and making it stronger by the input we give them....

so if nintendo is scanning this page for any more evidence....

GO FUCK YOURSELVES. The fans who made you great, you now forget..

GENESIS DOES WHAT NINTENDON'T...(well that is taking it a little to far)


----------



## House Spider (Feb 9, 2010)

I never knew this was leaked and I bought the game.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 9, 2010)

Lets just take this as a lesson,

* Its not a crime if you don't get caught


----------



## DCG (Feb 9, 2010)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> ChrisRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understood some of it (to lazy to read everything), but it looks to me that it is a funny exploit.

on topic again. I think it is realy realy stupid to post a picture of yourself on the internet when your e-mail can be backtraced to a forum/other account that is doing illigal stuff.

ps. chrisman01.  what is that game called you use a mech from as your icon???


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 9, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Note to all GBAtemp members. Don't do THIS
> 
> It could cost you $1.5 million
> 
> ...


COMPLEX DIGITAL FORENSICS AMIRITE?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2010)

WTF, I thought it was him when I read this article, now I'm sure.....
I already found a dumb move to post his receipt here, very dumb move which makes him pay for the rest of his life.


----------



## CuriousG (Feb 9, 2010)

For all the people calling him an idiot for posting all the details, you're probably the same people praising him and calling him a hero for posting the game.  Yet I didn't see anyone calling him an idiot then when he first posted that information.  Easy to call someone out after the fact.

The guy got pinched and that's a shame but now you have all these "morons" piling on.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so if nintendo is scanning this page for any more evidence....
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELVES. The fans who made you great, you now forget..
> 
> GENESIS DOES WHAT NINTENDON'T...(well that is taking it a little to far)


The fans who made you great? Hmmm, I'm pretty sure it wasn't piracy who made the NES and the SNES great in our memories. Nor it was pirate copies which made Nintendo great.

[sarcasm]
Yeah, Sega loved piracy! Especially with the Genesis, it loaded ROMs directly from 5.25" floppies! Not like that crappy SNES! 
...wait
[/sarcasm]


----------



## House Spider (Feb 9, 2010)

Im glad Nintendo lost out on money. But I feel sorry for this guy. We should like donate to him.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 9, 2010)

fryguy said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may be going through the seized computer's files, and they'd definitely check his personal messages, so send him a bunch of creepy ones saying you feel for him/other disturbing stuff like gorey stuff.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Im glad Nintendo lost out on money. But I feel sorry for this guy. We should like donate to him.


Giving money to the guy that enabled you to deprive Nintendo of their cash is a sure-fire way to stay off Nintendo's radar.

If you support the guy, you're an idiot. Nintendo is defending their property and potential profits, and have every right to do so. If I had a business and someone else was using illegal means to distrubute my product without me seeing a cent for it, I'd DREAM about bleeding the guy for $1.5 mil. Nintendo just happens to have the means to do so.


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2010)

I think this meme stands to reason





I added YaFaze on Facebook, does this mean YaFaze is completely dead now?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy shit. thats all i have to say on the matter.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 9, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say they didn't have the right to protect their property.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 9, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh.... that sounds kind of hypocritical. Almost as if you were on their side, I mean, come on, 1.5 Million?! How much could they have lost that they weren't going to get in the first place?!


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this case? I am on their side. This guy was a complete idiot, and deserved what he got. How much could they have lost? It must have been more than $1.5 mil, because that's the amount he agreed to pay to stay out of court. Had they taken him to court and used all their means to get everything they could, the total would be significantly higher, especially considering all the proof he pretty much gave them.

Piracy gets out of hand, and then pirates whine when the companies start striking back. Don't wanna get fined for over a million bucks? Stop screwing with a company's profit margin.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want to play a game, then buy it and do not share it.

-if you want to share it..DO IT QUIETLY!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 9, 2010)

Its impossible to tell how many sales are lost obviously, but if they settled at 1.5 million it would mean about 30,000.


----------



## Exile20 (Feb 9, 2010)

Look this is really unfortunate. He didnt have bad intentions when he leaked the game. This was probably his first game leaked.
Everyone was doubting him when he first got the game and people saying show proof etc and now the same people are saying how stupid he was, ye maybe for falling for peer pressure. 

People leech all the time and sometimes you wish you could give back and i guess he thought that was his time to shine. Dont hate on the dude for doing what he did. Yes it is illegal but shit he actually bought the game, yet people who download and yes in my eyes the ones who actually stole the game are getting away with no repercussions. Will the one that never did anything illegal, mp3, game, book, picture, etc download throw the first stone?

Now Nintendo are going overboard with this. 1.5 million? I am not defending piracy saying it is right but 1.5 million is chump change with such a big corporation. What is worth more? A man's life who learned his lesson or a corporation who makes billions on top of billions in revenue. A game that sold so many copies. This was his first offense probably and he was a not a career pirate, most likely his first time. 1.5 million is crazy. They didnt choose 1.5 million to get that money back they did that to prove a point. They destroyed this guy's life to prove a point and i dont agree with that. They didnt stop piracy, they didnt catch a big piracy group. Nintendo suing him for 20, 000 or even 100, 000 wasnt going to make a big enough press so they went for 1.5 million. I really hope this is for show and that he doesnt have to pay that amount.

A moral decision is justified here. It is easy for the higher ups to make the calls in suing him 1.5 million from all the way in Japan but i would love Satoru Iwata to tell him directly to his face that he owes 1.5 million for a games that made 50 times that amount. An amount that will ruin his life.

A donation would be great cause this dude could have a family. 
If he was a family member or friend you would have a different view. Although he was just a forum poster doesnt mean he is worth less. He is still a person after all that owes 1.5 million.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow. Poor kongsnutz...(if it IS him)

Piracy's bad kids, don't ever get involved with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, the fine's ridiculous IMO, but Ninty always get what they want D: Except less piracy.

Makes me think of another case where someone (or a couple of people) was/were fined 10 million USD for downloading 7 (seven!) songs. I think it was Sony or EMI that made them pay.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wow. Poor kongsnutz...(if it IS him)
> 
> Piracy's bad kids, don't ever get involved with it!
> 
> ...


Nobody gets fined for downloading stuff. The uploaders, aka the ones enabling wide-spread piracy to happen, are the ones they go after.


----------



## Inpression (Feb 9, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard they enhanced the pictures a little just to feel like they had done some work.


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

Kongsnuts was an arrogant fool, and while I dont think the punishment fits the crime (1.3 million is absurd) I still think he deserves some form of punishment. He didn't even anonymous his website registrar. Now this isn't some l33t hacker technique, ANYONE can look up who owns ANY website, its easy and there is tons of websites out there that do it, just take a look: http://whois.domaintools.com/yafaze.com

There is his full name, personal address, email.
Again, he could not have done things any more stupider.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 9, 2010)

... fucking wow.

That guy should open up a paypal account if possible. Maybe there will be people that's willing to donate for pirating a EU version before the launch date, or even after, if they feel guilty/generous enough (even about $10 aud each would be enough since its much cheaper than buying the actual game). It'll compensate a bit of the fine but at least its better than nothing. 

If he actually gets the money he needs from donation to pay it off, this is how you really know piracy wins.

I never downloaded this game anyways. I was never really a super mario gamer.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 9, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's the weird thing about it, they got fined for downloading it, they didn't upload anything.


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Kongznuts uploaded it and bragged about it on this website multiple times.

Also anytime you use a p2p program like limewire, or a torrent app, you are still uploading while you download.


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

Also the GBAtemp staff were pretty stupid about this whole situation back in November when this all went down. Why didn't the staff remove his posts, and tell him to buzz off? Totally unprofessional, and risks the whole site.

But yet I'll have two mods swoop down on me the instant I flame a newb.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Also the GBAtemp staff were pretty stupid about this whole situation back in November when this all went down. Why didn't the staff remove his posts, and tell him to buzz off? Totally unprofessional, and risks the whole site.
> 
> But yet I'll have two mods swoop down on me the instant I flame a newb.



quoted for truth....kinda irresponsible..

they remove rom links seconds they are posted..but wont remove a incriminating post threatening someones well being?


----------



## sfg (Feb 9, 2010)

Regarding the paying up vs prison thing, what happens if he can't pay? Won't he be put in jail? 

Anyway, I'm almost sure this sum is just for the show. Unless Nintendo is really stupid (wouldn't surprise me) or that guy is really rich, because I don't think they really hope to get that much money from one normal person.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Also the GBAtemp staff were pretty stupid about this whole situation back in November when this all went down. Why didn't the staff remove his posts, and tell him to buzz off? Totally unprofessional, and risks the whole site.
> 
> But yet I'll have two mods swoop down on me the instant I flame a newb.



Because the mods can predict the future right? There's always talk about piracy although you don't get the good stuff here, but this website is a good starting point. Someone posting information regarding games being purchased before launch date doesn't seem far off from what this website offers because most of us here are trying to find a way to pirate X game anyways.

Don't blame the mods, blame the guy who uploaded it. He could have easily avoided many things in the first place. Why blame someone else to clean up the mess? A mod's job is to keep things *on topic* and reduce the amount of lame posts and flames.


----------



## Astral_ (Feb 9, 2010)

While $1.500.000 is huge (even for Aussie dollars), what is really blowing me away is that the guy actually settled for that.

What could he risk ? 20 years jailtime + $30M fine ?


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They shouldn't need to predict the future, if they see someone posting and bragging that they've upped a high-profile game all over their forums, they should react. Its pretty blatantly stupid. It doesn't take a computer expert to trace kongsnuts, it doesn't take an expert to find this site, they need to be more pro-active in covering their asses, otherwise they'll look like a bunch of non-scene kiddie tards.
ITS COMMON FREAKING SENSE.


----------



## Minox (Feb 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> They shouldn't need to predict the future, if they see someone posting and bragging that they've upped a high-profile game all over their forums, they should react. Its pretty blatantly stupid. It doesn't take a computer expert to trace kongsnuts, it doesn't take an expert to find this site, they need to be more pro-active in covering their asses, otherwise they'll look like a bunch of non-scene kiddie tards.
> ITS COMMON FREAKING SENSE.


Common sense maybe, but unless mods actually go through all posts ever posted this kind of thing can be hard to notice. Not to mention that a simple report of said post might've helped.


----------



## mariobros1 (Feb 9, 2010)

He should have kept it too himself and got famous(internet famous) some other way.
But I think its really bad that Ninty are claiming they have lost out because of this because they already have so much money,
But they had to do this...
Probably ruined his life now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC when this NSMB wii game leaked last november is like the #1 viewed thread that day, and everyone was discussing and reading in it, including several mods, and kongsnuts made several inflammatory posts. Your now claiming that none of the stuff was aware of this situation? BS.

I mean no offense to you guys, but seriously, this is a pretty stupid fuck up and easily could have been avoided.


----------



## shanefromoz (Feb 9, 2010)

Now why dont they stop the people selling r4 carts right next to there head office in Melbourne Caribbean Gardens????
It would take 5 minutes for the boss to walk there and every Sunday they sell the carts including games.
Hmm makes me wonder.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 9, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not the staffs responsibility. The guy was obviously talking about it offsite as well.


----------



## spacekiki (Feb 9, 2010)

I personnally got the game thanks to him, i'm ready to donate 1, 2 or 5 euros to help! If a donation website was created and half of the downloaders agree to give something, it could be a solution maybe...?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 9, 2010)

What he did is wrong, but I feel really sorry for him, his whole life if ruined.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't donate towards him, he shouldn't have bragged about it in the first place


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 9, 2010)

Even if a game isn't uploaded to the internet, Its not going to make me buy it, i can't pay it anyways..Not like they're losing sales >_>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was just checking X-Play today..and New Super Mario Bros Wii is STILL the TOP SELLING GAME!!

and they bullshit about "loss of sales"

more like "could have had higher million dollar profits"

and furthermore the fucking ridiculous fine is to set a precedent.

intimidation. scare tactics. 

like executing a prisoner for speaking out against the government in a communist country...after seeing it. it makes the people of that country not want to speak out against the government doesn't it?

same goes here.

if you can fine the living shit out of ONE individual...you can scare other release groups into ceasing their releasing and leaking

or that's what they HOPE to accomplish

either way...we love the release groups

and fuck you nintendo, cause you're never going to find em!!!


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow...now we all know that he did something stupid, and bragged about it, but I still think that it is a bit harsh -- not every downloader has the ability to play the game (people who haven't modded their Wiis), not every downloader does play the game, not every downloader would have bought the game in the first place - quite a hefty fine considering all.

Regardless, I think the Aussies that got the dump should at least help pay for it - I'm not saying bail him out, he did make a mistake and brag about it, but a few bucks goes a long way with that many people.

But, just because he made a mistake, he does not deserve the complete disrespect and borderline insulting going on in this thread. There are so many dumpers out there doing this for you, if they get caught you don't just say "Oh...oh well, they were stupid. Not my problem."


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Agreed...all the PSP and DS, Wii, 360 Etc dumpers are not really appreciated as much as they should...

but they dont want the spotlight....they do their it to stick it to the big companies...that is their reward to themselves


----------



## All4consoles-UK (Feb 9, 2010)

Banged! but wonder why ninty got over $AU1.5 Million ! That seems steep for the convict but less for the losses incurred by nintendo


----------



## gbtemp111 (Feb 9, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> The individual slapped with the fine was a GBAtemp regular. We would like to remind all members it is generally not a good idea to post images of yourself with an early release, a receipt with your details and store name on it, and then brag about uploading the game. If you want to play a game, then buy it and do not share it.



C'mon, tintin. What's with the hypocritical tone? This is a site for discussing "releases." Not a gba/wii/ds fan-site.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with exile here, you'd have to be heartless not to feel sorry for the guy. No one deserves to be fined 1.5 million unless they formatted all the computers with the data for the game or just burnt the factory that makes the games to the ground. While he shouldn't have bragged about, what if you were in his position?
Also, we may be being watched, 50 guests and one anonymous user...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

if we are being watched...then here is something you you nintendo!! : )

...................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\............../

Fuck you


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 9, 2010)

1.5 mil is a lot but he knew what he was doing when he did it... it did get leaked ridiculously early


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 9, 2010)

I we're being watched we better not speak of the *plan*.


----------



## sfg (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> if we are being watched...then here is something you you nintendo!! : )
> 
> ...................../´¯/)
> ....................,/¯../
> ...




Edgy.

Thanks for the textual translation, by the way.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 9, 2010)

Exile20 said:
			
		

> Look this is really unfortunate. He didnt have bad intentions when he leaked the game. This was probably his first game leaked.
> Everyone was doubting him when he first got the game and people saying show proof etc and now the same people are saying how stupid he was, ye maybe for falling for peer pressure.
> 
> People leech all the time and sometimes you wish you could give back and i guess he thought that was his time to shine. Dont hate on the dude for doing what he did. Yes it is illegal but shit he actually bought the game, yet people who download and yes in my eyes the ones who actually stole the game are getting away with no repercussions. Will the one that never did anything illegal, mp3, game, book, picture, etc download throw the first stone?
> ...



^
|This..

I read every page in this thread (so far).  I really feel bad for the guy..  His whole life is ruined now.


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 9, 2010)

to upload pre-release games:

1) get pre release game
2) find scene group email (read a few nfos)
3) email scene group await reply with dump site address
4) rip game
5) ftp game to scene group dump site
6) receive a month's free leech off a topsite
7) await game to propogate from FTP to Torrents to Usenet to HTTP
8) do not pay 1.3m AUD

simples.

Bragging about it on GBATemp, then using torrents to upload it, maybe not the best idea.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I we're being watched we better not speak of the *plan*.



priceless XD

yes the *plan* must not be leaked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it was a Nintenty suit...because now that we mentioned "them" the anonymous user vanished...

YEA, YOU BETTER RUN!


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeh! Real sophisticated technology! 
The poor guy might as well have emailed Ninty directly with all of his personal details and then handed himself over. 
No offense. But for god sake! What a dick!


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now there's two of them.

Edit: And when I say that they both leave...this can't be good.


----------



## xzxero (Feb 9, 2010)

wow so basically kongsnutz pretty much bought all of us a NSMB copy~!

thanks!

edit: sarcasm of course


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

Ugh, I'm sick of this.

Everyone calling him a "dick" or some other dumb shit. Do you have any fucking sense of respect? Not only did he dump the game, which all of you were giddy about, but he paid the price. And a 1.3m AU dollars price is a hefty one that you don't just recover from. So I'd thank my lucky stars the game got a one week dump and shut my fucking hole.

I think Nintendo is just a big load of shit. Your game sold over 4 million copies in what, 3 months so far, and you're complaining that this is detracting from sales? Shut up. You just ruined some guys life. I understand that it's bad to pirate, but with THIS fine? Ridiculous. This show of force from Nintendo won't do anything outside of getting them terrible relations among here. A bunch of fuckbags.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ugh, I'm sick of this.
> 
> Everyone calling him a "dick" or some other dumb shit. Do you have any fucking sense of respect? Not only did he dump the game, which all of you were giddy about, but he paid the price. And a 1.3m AU dollars price is a hefty one that you don't just recover from. So I'd thank my lucky stars the game got a one week dump and shut my fucking hole.
> 
> I think Nintendo is just a big load of shit. Your game sold over 4 million copies in what, 3 months so far, and you're complaining that this is detracting from sales? Shut up. You just ruined some guys life. I understand that it's bad to pirate, but with THIS fine? Ridiculous. This show of force from Nintendo won't do anything outside of getting them terrible relations among here. A bunch of fuckbags.


I agree with you when it comes to N$, M$ and all the other big corporate [email protected] bags out there. But if one of Robin Hood's Merry Men starts parading up and down the streets of Nottingham saying "look what I just stole and by the way we're all hanging out at gbatmep," then like it or not, he or she is a dick.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Feb 9, 2010)

I love how media companies are now expecting people to fill in their "projected sales" which are nothing more than guesswork numbers, and scapegoating it under the premise that piracy is the reason those copies were not sold.

Nintendo must be getting desperate, After my ds lite hinge cracked due to their cheap and faulty plastic reinforcements, I had to haggle with a support tech to get it fixed cheaper than their original $70.00 quote down to $20.00 for their own engineering and design flaws.

I remember when they used to give a shit about their customers and didn't expect the end user to pay for their mistakes. Stay classy Nintendo.

P.s. I burned a copy, then actually bought it once the retarded street date came. Maybe they should stop telling us when we can buy things once they're in the store and we'll stop downloading leaks?

Street dates help piracy more than anything.


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ugh, I'm sick of this.
> 
> Everyone calling him a "dick" or some other dumb shit. Do you have any fucking sense of respect? Not only did he dump the game, which all of you were giddy about, but he paid the price. And a 1.3m AU dollars price is a hefty one that you don't just recover from. So I'd thank my lucky stars the game got a one week dump and shut my fucking hole.
> 
> I think Nintendo is just a big load of shit. Your game sold over 4 million copies in what, 3 months so far, and you're complaining that this is detracting from sales? Shut up. You just ruined some guys life. I understand that it's bad to pirate, but with THIS fine? Ridiculous. This show of force from Nintendo won't do anything outside of getting them terrible relations among here. A bunch of fuckbags.




i call for a nintendo boycott! 
let's see how much sales they can lose for their harsh punishment


----------



## sfg (Feb 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Your game sold over 4 million copies in what, 3 months so far, and you're complaining that this is detracting from sales?



Pretty much like the statement on their AP site where they say that emulators hurt a business that produces "billions of dollars". It's their right, of course, to protect their property, but statements like these make them look like greedy bastards. 
Or they simply adopt this smug attitude on purpose. After all, pirates aren't very humble about their deeds either.


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 9, 2010)

what a great way to fucking show urself gbatemp...an arrested pirate as all the tempers are..says lots about the forum.


----------



## giantpune (Feb 9, 2010)

the reason ninety got $1.5M is easy to see.  check out google maps for the address listed for kongsnutz.  ninety got 1 look at that mansion and their jaws dropped.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Feb 9, 2010)

giantpune said:
			
		

> the reason ninety got $1.5M is easy to see.  check out google maps for the address listed for kongsnutz.  ninety got 1 look at that mansion and their jaws dropped.



Looks like an ordinary suburban neighbourhood to me.... though the architecture and some of that foliage isn't what I'm accustomed to seeing up in my freezing country (damn it).  Isn't this guy only 23 or something, anyway?  It's probably his parents house, and either way for someone to be able to afford to cough up a 1.3M USD fine without really feeling it, they'd need to be the type to own a much more expensive home than the one Google streets is showing me.


----------



## sfg (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, not THAT impressive. A nice looking house, sure, but hardly one that screams: I'VE GOTZ MILLIONZ!!!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Feb 9, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> Yeah, not THAT impressive. A nice looking house, sure, but hardly one that screams: I'VE GOTZ MILLIONZ!!!



It all makes Nintendo's claims of "high tech" forensic techniques pretty laughable, though.  With the address provided by http://whois.domaintools.com/ and Google Streets, even the most dimwitted person on the planet could track this guy in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 9, 2010)

And that's why sceners tend to keep a low profile.

Sucks for this guy though, and the 1.5 mil fine makes it that he suffers more from his piracy than Nintendo does. Sure, they may miss out on the 1.5 mill Ninty's a big company. I don't think this guy has a million and a half lying around.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Feb 9, 2010)

What he did was illegal and deserved a punishment. But 1.5m is just plain ridicilous. 
I don't think he caused a damage that costed that much to Ninty.

Btw, there are unethical but legal ways to make a company actually lose money. What if we all go to every major gaming site and review ninty's games as crap? An act completely legal and an effective way to make the company lose on sales of said games. 

What he did was illegal but this poor guy didn't do this act with the intention of making Nintendo lose money. There comes the absurd laws into play, how a country would let his countryman get crushed by a giant corporation? Result of the on growing capitalism, globalization and stuff... If he was in China then Ninty wouldn't even get any near to him. And where does Ninty produce all of it's stuff? Yes in China, because it's a lot cheaper. Do they / Can they punish the same acts there? No way... They are sucking the ***** of Chinese instead.

So, starting from the actual crap titles (Wii play, Excite truck, Excite bots) of Nintendo let's play this game... Maybe we can sum the loss of sales up to the total fine laid on this poor individual...

ps: take wii play out, it's already as down as it can get


----------



## RPG Hacker (Feb 9, 2010)

That's one of the reasons why I haven't pirated a game lately (except for maybe some really old games that aren't sold anymore). Another reason is the fact that I want to support the creators of great games. After all I one day want to make games myself.


----------



## Klarkykat (Feb 9, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> In this case? I am on their side. This guy was a complete idiot, and deserved what he got. How much could they have lost? It must have been more than $1.5 mil, because that's the amount he agreed to pay to stay out of court. Had they taken him to court and used all their means to get everything they could, the total would be significantly higher, especially considering all the proof he pretty much gave them.
> 
> Piracy gets out of hand, and then pirates whine when the companies start striking back. Don't wanna get fined for over a million bucks? Stop screwing with a company's profit margin.



Oh jesus. I wouldn't worry too much about nintendo and their profit margins. They haven't much of a problem there. If you look hard enough at the situation i don't think that the guy did deserve what he got. The guy shouldn't have done it. Everyone knows that. But it's not like he's a 'serial offender' with this kind of thing. And if he didn't leak it someone else would have. It's an unfortunate situation. And nintendo could make other attempts at stopping this kind of thing in other ways instead of pinning out one person with a ridiculous fine to scare everyone else off. I just hope all of this is just for PR sake. 1.5 million is life ruining.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 9, 2010)

RPG Hacker said:
			
		

> That's one of the reasons why I haven't pirated a game lately (except for maybe some really old games that aren't sold anymore). Another reason is the fact that I want to support the creators of great games. After all I one day want to make games myself.


+1


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 9, 2010)

...we should let him speak, shouldn't we?




			
				kongsnutz said:
			
		

> We did not host the files directly to the site never did.
> 
> We were asked politely to close, due to helping other's mod wii's and the small issue of NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. WII.
> 
> ...




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=190628&st=15


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 9, 2010)

so they tracked him down via GBAtemp...? Tempers,it looks like we have a Ninty spy on our hands........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> What he did was illegal and deserved a punishment.


most of us here are doing illegal things.....xD


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2010)

giantpune said:
			
		

> the reason ninety got $1.5M is easy to see.  check out google maps for the address listed for kongsnutz.  ninety got 1 look at that mansion and their jaws dropped.



He makes the house I inherited look like shit.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 9, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> so they tracked him down via GBAtemp...? Tempers,it looks like we have a Ninty spy on our hands........



No, he had his own Wii hacking site running... See the link in my post before.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

maybe we should have a disclaimer like some ROM SITE I WENT TO. *cough*

in it...they mention about the bill clinton anti-piracy bill or something....but what is most important is that once you past this point...you have no legal powers...you cannot sue....maybe gbatemp should put that in its rule clause


----------



## WildWon (Feb 9, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only for that, but NOW you want to blame the staff for NOT deleting something? Kinda rich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If people want to brag about something online, it's not our responsibility to save their ass. We are here to keep things flowing smoothly (as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and try to keep the air clean (free from smoke caused by flames *buh dum tss*)

Stupid people will be stupid. It's not our place to try and stop em, just ask em not to do it so often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I'm not naming any one person as "stupid," this was a fully generalized statement.


----------



## gisel213 (Feb 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Straight I totally agree +1 WildWon


----------



## VLinh (Feb 9, 2010)

superrob said:
			
		

> Phazon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made my day hands down. You have to admit, their Wi-fi fails for Wii, doing nothing to improve it. They should of at least put Wi-fi into NSMB. I know the game was using the wii's full potiental. That is total BS, the graphics are the same as DS, and they couldnt at least put Wi-fi?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

full clause here > 

For controversial reasons, if you are affiliated with any government, ANTI-Piracy group or any other related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT enter the download section, and CANNOT have access of its files. If you enter then you are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that you CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, and CANNOT prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this site which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this website.

a little late now for kongsnutz : /

"I hope Nintendo's next console will have a good security like the ps3 or something"



LOL the PS3 is hacked! 

NO SYSTEM IS SAFE! xD

PS : 500th POST!


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> full clause here >
> 
> For controversial reasons, if you are affiliated with any government, ANTI-Piracy group or any other related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT enter the download section, and CANNOT have access of its files. If you enter then you are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that you CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, and CANNOT prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this site which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this website.
> 
> a little late now for kongsnutz : /



That has nothing to do with kongsnutz or this situation at all. He lives in Australlia for one.


US Laws don't mean squat there. But also that clause is to cover that website's ass (and is a shoddy job of it) not to protect users.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> full clause here >
> 
> For controversial reasons, if you are affiliated with any government, ANTI-Piracy group or any other related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT enter the download section, and CANNOT have access of its files. If you enter then you are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that you CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, and CANNOT prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this site which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this website.
> 
> ...


Your're an idiot. That act is phony.


----------



## sfg (Feb 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> full clause here >
> 
> For controversial reasons, if you are affiliated with any government, ANTI-Piracy group or any other related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT enter the download section, and CANNOT have access of its files. If you enter then you are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that you CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, and CANNOT prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this site which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this website.



Full clause? Really?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Privacy_Act

Maybe do some research next time?


----------



## Crass (Feb 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's true that its not the staff's responsibility to babysit it's users, but this type of  preventable stuff makes GBAtemp look like a bunch of warez kiddies. And brings a lot of attention negative attention here. But if thats the way the Admins want the site to be run then go for it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

full clause IN THE WEBSITE.

and I guess it does quite a shotty job of protecting it's users....


because IT DOESN'T EXIST.


----------



## SgtThom (Feb 10, 2010)

superrob said:
			
		

> Phazon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

To bad Sony barley make money of the hardware.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 10, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> It's true that its not the staff's responsibility to babysit it's users, but this type of  preventable stuff makes GBAtemp look like a bunch of warez kiddies. And brings a lot of attention negative attention here. But if thats the way the Admins want the site to be run then go for it.



The site already lists pirate releases and allows discussion of using them illegally. I think you are posting on the wrong site if you want to complain about this.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> It's true that its not the staff's responsibility to babysit it's users, but this type of  preventable stuff makes GBAtemp look like a bunch of warez kiddies. And brings a lot of attention negative attention here. But if thats the way the Admins want the site to be run then go for it.



There's all kinds of preventable actions that could have been done for all kinds of situations, but this falls into the "20/20 hind-site" category. Now, if GBAtemp were for Warez Kiddies, we wouldn't still be operating. We would have been closed down long ago, as has happened with many other sites. So it's obvious that the admins don't want that, and have done a good job of keeping it that way


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is that we exist in the grey area between legitimacy, and illegitimacy, right?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2010)

Well as much as I feel for kongsnutz and appreciate what he did, there should be a lesson here for everyone who wants to follow in his footsteps and dump games.

Do not give into the doubters and feel obliged to prove them wrong, and do not try and make a claim to fame and rub what you did into the game publishers faces. At the end of the day he is solely responsible for what happened to him, nobody else is.

Although kongsnutz's behaviour was questionable, and pretty reckless, many people here benefited from what he did. He however is the only person who has to pay the price for his actions, but that is the risk you take when you do what pretty much all of us do. Whether it be dumping or just downloading games and other copyrighted materials all of us are at risk. So you can criticize him, the sites he was affiliated with and be judgemental about all of this as much as you like, but just remember it could easily happen to any of you too.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 10, 2010)

Theres no grey area, discussion is perfectly legal. If you post something self-incriminating its your responsibility.


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well as much as I feel for kongsnutz and appreciate what he did, there should be a lesson here for everyone who wants to follow in his footsteps and dump games.
> 
> Do not give into the doubters and feel obliged to prove them wrong, and do not try and make a claim to fame and rub what you did into the game publishers faces. At the end of the day he is solely responsible for what happened to him, nobody else is.
> 
> Although kongsnutz's behaviour was questionable, and pretty reckless, many people here benefited from what he did. He however is the only person who has to pay the price for his actions, but that is the risk you take when you do what pretty much all of us do. Whether it be dumping or just downloading games and other copyrighted materials all of us are at risk. So you can criticize him, the sites he was affiliated with and be judgemental about all of this as much as you like, but just remember it could easily happen to any of you too.



well said p1ngpong... its a risk he took... not our fault


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha..says alot about you gbatempers..................


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> *snip*



Says a lot about you too. You're a GBAtemper, so I suggest you shut your pie hole and stop posting the same worthless thing over and over again. You did this a page or two ago. Clearly you're just a horrible troll.


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> hahaha..says alot about you gbatempers..................



haha... fuck you


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2010)

Nuclear Crow said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. I'm saying that illegitimate sites get shut down. We are a legitimate site that has been running for years, and the whole "warez kiddie" thing is a false example of this site.


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

i think this thred should be closed since tis getting flamy and going nowhere the point has been shown and yeah...


----------



## Little (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you reckon they've given him a payment plan? Like $500 a month for the next hundreds of years =p

We should totally set up a fund for him to help him pay off the debt! If everyone donated like a couple of $, he could totally pay them of *nods*


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha says alot about u gbatempers


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> hahaha says alot about u gbatempers



your post got deleted... was for a reason... plus your a temper aswell 

oooo burn


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not the one who pirates...i was the one telling people id wish the dude who created te gba emulator for iplayer got sued.....and now look what happens..a dirty pirate does this?? hahahah im the one laughing now!


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 10, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the server's location.


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do you come to the temp if you dont pirate? not saying its just pirates here but.... a big part of the fourm is pirating and hacking!

so... you wish they ot sued well just GTFO


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Nuclear Crow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is cuz the warez kiddie shit...remeber the backup loader and the leak..wat abad reputation taht pulled gbatemp to..and greatly now this!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

ifish, there's no point arguing with a wall. You're just playing into his hand.

junkerman, you were obviously not born with common sense or respect. Or a good vocabulary for that matter.

Both of you, I suggest you stop. It's off topic.

Anyway, I think a small donation fund would be nice. Helping a 'temper out + fighting the man = donations.


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont make sense at all first you say why i come here if its pirates and you hate em..then you say but some of us arent/....wel ltaht some is ME! i came here to talk about games and discuss em not pirate..thats what gbatemp was but pirates like u appeared. dont fucking tell me to gtfo because im NOT a pirate.....so u mean gtfo cuz this sites only for pirates?? but yet you say some arent....you gtfo pirate....thats why gbatemp has such bad reputation for pirating.


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ifish, there's no point arguing with a wall. You're just playing into his hand.
> 
> junkerman, you were obviously not born with common sense or respect. Or a good vocabulary for that matter.
> 
> ...



you are right guildy.. 

plus i would maybe donat like 10$ is allowed to


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 10, 2010)

The anonymous user is still there.


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ifish, there's no point arguing with a wall. You're just playing into his hand.
> 
> junkerman, you were obviously not born with common sense or respect. Or a good vocabulary for that matter.
> 
> ...


"HI IM mister English professor LONgstockings going to teach English properly...."
its called typing on the internet

*Posts merged*

close this thread..no need to make gbatemp look worse than it already is


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not a pirate eh?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=160...p;#entry2041095


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 10, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO No one talks like that.


----------



## Opium (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright. Topic closed now. This topic either seems to be devolving into slagging matches or it keeps repeating itself. In either case, no reason to keep it open.


----------

